# SRAM Red left shifter issue



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Well search function has been turned off so I will just ask.
Hoping someone has had this same issue and has a fix for it.
Last night while shifting from little to big ring, my left shifter pushed past where it would usually stop and then stuck across pointing in toward my stem.
It did not make any unusual noise or feel like it had suddenly snapped something but it certainly is not right.

We have had quite a bit of wet weather over here and I am wondering whether the shifter has just jammed up somehow/

Anyone have any experience with a similar problem??


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have Red and Force equipped bikes and never experienced an issue like that before. If you haven't done so yet, I would loosen the front derailleur and try unloading the left shifter. Then shoot a little WD-40 under the shifter where you can just see the metal ratcheting mechanism. Place the bike upside-down and let it set overnight. The next day, try reattaching the cable and adjust accordingly. 

Not sure if that's the cure, but that what I would do for starters. Good Luck!


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I have Red and Force equipped bikes and never experienced an issue like that before. If you haven't done so yet, I would loosen the front derailleur and try unloading the left shifter. Then shoot a little WD-40 under the shifter where you can just see the metal ratcheting mechanism. Place the bike upside-down and let it set overnight. The next day, try reattaching the cable and adjust accordingly.
> 
> Not sure if that's the cure, but that what I would do for starters. Good Luck!



Cheers for the response.
Found a phone number for the local distributor in Australia and gave them a call.
They had not heard of this issue beforre but suggested that with all the wet weather riding that I had been doing lately, it was possible that one of the pawls in the shifter unit was jammed up with gunk and not returning as a result.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

If you can't fix it with WD-40, you aren't using enough.


----------

